# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Интервью с Сергеем Артюховым, директором по исследованиям и разработке, «АЛТЭКС-СОФТ»

## CyberWriter

Сергей Артюхов        


                                    Преимущество RedCheck в прозрачности исходных данных и результатов проверок по стандартами SCAP        


 


_На вопросы Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить Сергей Артюхов, директор по исследованиям и разработке ЗАО «АЛТЭКС-СОФТ». Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций "Индустрия в лицах". 
_

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

